# French plated car in Spain



## casa99 (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi guys and gals, I am in need of some help and advice from your knowlegable selves, I had to sell my u.k. reg car as it was going to cost me in excess of 2,300 euros to reregister in Spain that did not include new headlights e.t.c. so Have bought a French registered car to bring to Spain to reregister on Spanish plates, my problem is trying to get some temporary insurance to enable me to do this, any ideas please.
David.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

casa99 said:


> Hi guys and gals, I am in need of some help and advice from your knowlegable selves, I had to sell my u.k. reg car as it was going to cost me in excess of 2,300 euros to reregister in Spain that did not include new headlights e.t.c. so Have bought a French registered car to bring to Spain to reregister on Spanish plates, my problem is trying to get some temporary insurance to enable me to do this, any ideas please.
> David.


I'm amazed - surely you would have learnt from your first experience. Aren't the costs going to be roughly commensurate? That is, you will still have to pay import tax , registartion fees, technical checks etc. etc.


Why not buy Spanish and be done with it?



Any way, ref. insurance - try IBEX.


----------



## casa99 (Oct 19, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> I'm amazed - surely you would have learnt from your first experience. Aren't the costs going to be roughly commensurate? That is, you will still have to pay import tax , registartion fees, technical checks etc. etc.
> 
> 
> Why not buy Spanish and be done with it?
> ...


Thanks for reply, I got the french car as its l.h.d. and that model was the one I wanted and even with tax its a lot less than my u.k. car would have been, I shall check out ibex insurance thanks.
David.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

It may have escaped your notice but they do sell cars here in Spain which you won't have to re-register, homologate, ITV or anything else. If you need it in UK so that you can brng stuff over, you can easily drive from here to UK and back again. The insurance you get here includes a green card and is any driver so if you need to share the driving, it won't cost you anymore on the insurance.


----------



## casa99 (Oct 19, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> It may have escaped your notice but they do sell cars here in Spain which you won't have to re-register, homologate, ITV or anything else. If you need it in UK so that you can brng stuff over, you can easily drive from here to UK and back again. The insurance you get here includes a green card and is any driver so if you need to share the driving, it won't cost you anymore on the insurance.


Yes I am getting old ( 65 ) but when you see the car you want and can`t get that model here in Spain you get the car you want, yes it would have been better to have got a Spanish reg car but this one is l.h.d. doesn`t need itv for 2 years and does not need to be homologated.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

casa99 said:


> Yes I am getting old ( 65 ) but when you see the car you want and can`t get that model here in Spain you get the car you want, yes it would have been better to have got a Spanish reg car but this one is l.h.d. doesn`t need itv for 2 years and does not need to be homologated.


doesn't it still have to be matriculated/replated :confused2:


----------



## casa99 (Oct 19, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> doesn't it still have to be matriculated/replated :confused2:


Yep ( senior moment )


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

casa99 said:


> Yep ( senior moment )


... which means it will also need an initial ITV as it is not Spanish!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> ... which means it will also need an initial ITV as it is not Spanish!


ah - so maybe no great savings then..............


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

try AutoScout24: Coches de ocasión, vehículos usados, coche segunda mano maybe you can find the model you want


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

To answer your original question...try Stuart Collins,Insurance Brokers, Swansea...he's got a website. He may be able to give you three months insurance...but it will be expensive.


----------



## casa99 (Oct 19, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> To answer your original question...try Stuart Collins,Insurance Brokers, Swansea...he's got a website. He may be able to give you three months insurance...but it will be expensive.


Many thanks Mary, I will get a quote from him


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

The vast majority of Spanish companies will insure on foreign plates/chassis number , until you get it changed on to Spanish plates. You'll need an address though.


----------



## casa99 (Oct 19, 2010)

gus-lopez said:


> The vast majority of Spanish companies will insure on foreign plates/chassis number , until you get it changed on to Spanish plates. You'll need an address though.


Thanks for that Gus


----------

